# Pomacea bridgesii eggs lain on mangrove



## ijedic (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi! One of my blue gals got caught laying eggs on the mangrove this morning!


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

thats pretty cool. ive never seen that before


----------



## ijedic (Jan 18, 2005)

The old blue gal wasn't happy with just decorating one mangrove. I caught her this morning...


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Cool, See what you can get to grow out and hand them out here. Ill take a few.


----------



## ijedic (Jan 18, 2005)

The snails? I've got a clutch that hatched out last week, and some due this week to hatch. I can let ya'll know when they are pea sized or larger. Have fun, Shannon


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Oh wow! Weird looking eggs!


----------



## ijedic (Jan 18, 2005)

LOl yeah Lexus, snails eggs are weird looking! they look a lot like a honeycomb. Have fun, Shannon


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

neato. do you sell them?


----------



## ijedic (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi Shev,
Yeah, I sell Pomacea Bridgesii, Pomacea Canaliculatta, Physa Acuta, Marissa (Giant Columbian Rams), MTS, Asolene Spixi, and brown trumpet snails. You can click on my sig to see what I've got on sale at aquabid or you can just let me know what you're lookin' for. Have fun, Shannon


----------



## ijedic (Jan 18, 2005)

PS. I only ship the snails within the continental US, but I've shipped the egg clutches to Canada before.


----------

